# VPN einrichten...



## Radhad (9. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe zu diesem Thema über das Forum und bei Google gesucht, aber wirklich weiter gekommen bin ich nicht, denn ich versteh nicht wie ich das einrichten soll (auf meinem PC als Server). Komm ich erstmal zu den Infos

MeinPC:
Betriebssystem Windows XP
Router Netgear RP614v2

FremdPC
Betriebssystem Windows 2000
- kein Router -

Mein PC soll Server sein, wir wollen versuchen ein Spiel zum laufen zu bekommen, welches nur im LAN funktioniert und wo man keine IP eintragen kann.

Daher meine Frage, wie konfigurier ich meinen PC, und was muss er machen? Schritt-für-Schritt Erklärung wäre am besten.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Radhad (11. März 2004)

Hat das noch niemand gemacht bisher?


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2004)

Die Google-Suche will natürlich auch gelernt sein. Schon mal mit "VPN unter XP" versucht? Also wenn der erste Eintrag nicht ein absoluter Volltreffer ist ...

Nitro


----------

